# news 11/5



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards Select Powell With The Second Pick

*BISMARCK, ND, November 5, 2007 - The NBA Development League Champion Dakota Wizards selected Carlos Powell with their first pick (2nd overall) in the 2007-08 NBA Development League draft. A 6'7, 225 pound forward from South Carolina, Powell finished his senior year in 2004-05 averaging 16.5 points per game, 6.5 rebounds per game While being selected to the second team all SEC. Powell also finished as the all time leader in games played notching a spot in the top 10 all time scores (6th). Most recently Powell played overseas with New Zealand in the Australia basketball league averaging 28.2 points and 8.2 rebounds in 33 games. 
"Powell is a great player," said Wizards head coach Duane Ticknor. "He is a very athletic guy that will bring a lot to the floor every night. He is a durable player and you can count on him to play night in and night out".

The Wizards selected former Southern Utah forward David Palmer with the 27th pick in the second round. Palmer, a 6'7 210 forward averaged 15.4 ppg, and 3.6 rebounds per game. Palmer played last season in the Czech Republic were he averaged 13.0 ppg.

Dakota Wizards full 2007-08 draft selections: 

Name Position HT WT School
1. Carlos Powell  Forward 6-7 225 South Carolina
2. David Palmer Forward 6-7 210 Southern Utah
3. Kibwe Trim Forward / Center 6-10 240 Sacred Heart
4. Blake Ahearn Guard 6-2 190 Missouri State
5. Aristide Sawadogo Center 7-1 266 Clayton State
6. Armein Kirkland Forward 6-8 205 Cincinnati
7. Wil Frisby Forward 6-8 235 Miami (Fla.)
8. Donta Richardson Guard 6-2 185 Wyoming
9. Perrin Johnson Forward 6-6 215 Louisville
10. Tony Gipson Guard 6-1 160 LSU

Allocation Players:
Name Position HT WT School
1. Jonathan Burris Guard 6-6 208 University of Mary
2. David Bell Guard 6-1 ---- Montana 

Returning Players:
Name Position HT WT School
1. Maurice Baker Guard 6-1 185 Oklahoma State
2. Rod Benson Forward 6-10 240 California
3. Dontell Jefferson Guard 6-4 195 Arkansas
4. Kevin Lyde Center 6-10 240 Temple 

The Dakota Wizards begin defense of their D-League Championship on Friday, November 23rd at 7:00pm against the Iowa Energy. 2007-08 Season Tickets for the Wizards start at only $99. For more information, please visit www.dakotawizards.com or call 701-258-BALL.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dakota Wizards Announce Single Game Ticket Sales*

BISMARCK, ND, November 5, 2007 - The NBA Development League Champion Dakota Wizards announced today that single game tickets have gone on sale as of today November 5th. Single game tickets for all 24 Wizards home games are on sale at the Bismarck Civic Center (601 E Sweet Ave.). 
The Dakota Wizards begin defense of their D-League Championship on Friday, November 23rd at 7:00pm against the Iowa Energy. 2007-08 Season Tickets for the Wizards start at only $99. For more information, please visit www.dakotawizards.com or call 701-258-BALL.


----------

